# Blizzard 2016 Reston Virginia (12 miles from Washington DC)



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I thought I'd start a little picture thread for the Washington DC Blizzard of 2016 
I'll add more pictures over the next few days
Note that I'm in the nice warm house while I'm taking these
:laughing1:

The snow began in Reston, VA at 1PM on Friday 1/22/16 and by 8PM we had 5 inches of snow.

This is what it looks like the morning of Saturday, 1/23
Poor little Kylie couldn't go outside earlier because the snow was over his head. 


Ted has now shoveled a path for him out in the backyard.

This picture is looking out the Master Bedroom window into the neighbor's backyard 
You can get an idea of the amount of snow by looking at their patio table


Ted trying to clear a path out to the common sidewalk. 
The winds are really high right now and it's still snowing 
This weather pattern is predicted to continue through early evening


Looking out my bedroom window at my car
Happily, I don't need to go anywhere in the coming week
​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice photos! Thanks for sharing,Deb!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*:wow:
I cannot imagine all the work of shoveling snow
Stay warm and safe, Deb.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh my goodness! 
I have a friend in the states who has lots of snow where she is (Madison) and I am always so happy we usually avoid a lot of snow here in the UK. I hope you all stay safe, warm and as much as possible can stay inside, all toasty and warm!


----------



## Sassy (Aug 24, 2014)

You have more snow that I do... and I live in Alaska! Too funny!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Blizzard 2016*

Great pics- waiting to see you going down the hill in a tube!!!! Olympic trials????
enjoy and stay warm and safe!!!! Bless you,Jo Ann:hug::hug::hug::music::music::cheers::cheers::budge::budge::budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks everyone. 



Jo Ann said:



Great pics- waiting to see you going down the hill in a tube!!!! Olympic trials????
enjoy and stay warm and safe!!!! Bless you,Jo Ann:hug::hug::hug::music::music::cheers::cheers: :budge: :budgie:

Click to expand...

Jo Ann,

It's so funny you said that. Back when I was still working, it snowed a good bit one day so two of my friends and I took the afternoon off to go play in the snow on the golf-course behind my house. We had a tube, a saucer and a toboggan.

As the day progressed and we got sillier and sillier, we started taking turns trying to go down the hill on the toboggan standing 
up. We were laughingly calling it Olympic Extreme Tobogganing. And..... I won!! roud:

Of course, that was several years ago and I'm sure I could not manage to do something like that now. :laughing:*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I woke this morning to see on the news you had a blizzard in the Washington DC area. And New York that wasn't supposed to get it did and has pretty much shut down the city. Waiting for the next news report to see it in full.

As the pictures show you certainly have had some snow. That must be nearly 2 feet deep if not that and more. Poor Kylie, did he have to cross his legs while waiting to go out for a potty break.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...that is almost nauseating to look at. I am glad I don't live anywhere near this storm's path. Reminds me of my area two winter's ago, I send my sympathy to you and all the folk's affected by this...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow that is A LOT of snow!! I would be in my element


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:



Thanks everyone. 

Jo Ann,

It's so funny you said that. Back when I was still working, it snowed a good bit one day so two of my friends and I took the afternoon off to go play in the snow on the golf-course behind my house. We had a tube, a saucer and a toboggan.

As the day progressed and we got sillier and sillier, we started taking turns trying to go down the hill on the toboggan standing 
up. We were laughingly calling it Olympic Extreme Tobogganing. And..... I won!! roud:

Of course, that was several years ago and I'm sure I could not manage to do something like that now. :laughing:

Click to expand...

Me wanna be your friend, Miss Deb*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a whole lot of snow, your car is hardly visible! 
I can't even imagine what it's like to walk really deep in snow. In my country when it snows it's only in the northern region and even then, it's never something really major. Since I live in the south, I've only got to experience snow one time when I travelled to the highest mountain range at "Serra da Estrela".


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It's interesting hearing about other places. I hope you all stay safe and warm if you are in an area of heavy snowing!

So Deborah, I take it that your area doesn't usually get that snowed in? Forgive my geographical ignorance, I know it snows in much of the US, and I figured your area being back east, usually got pretty snowed upon. Makes sense though about people driving who aren't "from" the DC area not knowing how to drive in the snow... people I talk to in New Jersey say the same thing about people who 'supposedly' do know how to drive in the snow LOL. Heck, even where I live, where it never snows and the streets are dry, people don't even know how to drive :laughing2:. At least in some areas people can use snow as an excuse for their poor driving haha.

I am about to go to the gym, so I am sitting here in a tank top in the house with no heater (but even people in this area would say I'm nuts) I don't think 68F in the house is very cold LOL. Supposed to get a little rain today and this week. 

Then the opposite in parts of Australia, whew, I don't want to be there right at this time either. I hope everyone here is well away from the fire areas and safe!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my gee that sure is a lot of snow Deb. Oh how I wish I could experience seeing it..... Looks much cooler there than here..... The patio gosh the table looks like it has a lamp shade on it.... I have seen this on the Television.. Stay safe and warm... I'll send you some of our really extreme heat if you want some Miss Deb...


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

When I look at those pictures I even get cold!!! Considering where I live....that isnt good. I hope you all stay safe and warm.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
According to the statistics, on average the DC area has about 8 days of snow per year with a total accumulation of 14.5 inches (36.8 centimeters) 
Whenever this area gets 4 or more inches at a time, because of the traffic congestion everything basically comes to a stand-still.

MUST SEE: Reed Timmer shows best 4k videos of peak blizzard conditions in DC - Trending Now - AccuWeather Videos

Because there are such high winds and drifting, it's practically impossible to keep a path cleared for Kylie. 

This is the back path. You can see the wind whipping the snow about in the top right corner of the picture



Looking out the front door


Front Patio
​*


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I heard you are expecting up to 20 more inches


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*:scare: that is a lot of snow!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


KathyP said:



I think I heard you are expecting up to 20 more inches

Click to expand...

That may be farther North such as NY and NJ.
Our forecast is actually getting better now. 

Strong winds subsiding; periods of snow this evening, accumulating 1-2", then becoming clear late

We are actually even supposed to have sunshine tomorrow and Monday so everyone will start digging out and all the kids will be outside to play. :happy4:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

For us over here it looks absolutely divine, BUT I know how horrible and dangerous it can get. Trying to walk is almost impossible, and the elderly and sick are at a huge risk. Thanks for the personal updates Deborah :clap::smow::ranger:
It's as though we have our own weather channel reports.
Keep safe and don't even think of driving till safer.:driving:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



For us over here it looks absolutely divine, BUT I know how horrible and dangerous it can get. Trying to walk is almost impossible, and the elderly and sick are at a huge risk. Thanks for the personal updates Deborah :clap::smow::ranger:
It's as though we have our own weather channel reports.
Keep safe and don't even think of driving till safer.:driving:

Click to expand...

No worries! Since I no longer work, I don't have to worry about driving anywhere. :laughing1: 
I may not bother to dig my car out -- I'll just wait until the Spring thaw. *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh yuck!  I have to agree with Randy on this one I remember the storm he referred to a couple of years ago, we got it here around Chicago too, and when we get it it usually sticks around for a while because the temperature stays too cold to melt it. Although it is pretty when it falls it sure is a pain afterwards. Be careful and stay safe.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, now that's what I call SNOWED IN! Stay warm, Faeryflock, with big hugs from Uncle Jedikeet:hug:

BTW, Ted looks kind of like Clay (Ron Perlman) from SOA on that photo:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Oh yuck!  I have to agree with Randy on this one I remember the storm he referred to a couple of years ago, we got it here around Chicago too, and when we get it it usually sticks around for a while because the temperature stays too cold to melt it. Although it is pretty when it falls it sure is a pain afterwards. Be careful and stay safe.

Click to expand...

When I was up in the Chicago area, I was in Evanston, near the Northwestern Campus and only a few blocks from Lake Michigan. 
I didn't have a car and I well remember how horribly brutal the winds were. 
When it snowed, walking to work was simply dreadful because of the wind. 

Actually, that's why I moved to Virginia. 
However, I really should have looked at a map before moving to this area. 
Where I ended up isn't like the "Virginia" I had pictured in my head. (Open fields, horses, beautiful scenery, etc.)
For that, I would have needed the southwestern part of the state near the Shenandoah Mountains. :hammer:



Jedikeet said:



Oh m my, now that's what I call SNOWED IN! Stay warm, Faeryflock, with big hugs from Uncle Jedikeet:hug:

BTW, Ted looks kind of like Clay (Ron Perlman) from SOA on that photo:laughing:

Click to expand...

When he was outside shoveling the winds were really horrible. He couldn't find his hat and I know his ears were freezing since he was outside for quite some time.  There is no way  I could have been outside for even a quarter of that amount of time without a hat!

I finally managed to unearth his hat in his computer room and took it out along with a towel for him to dry off his head before putting it on.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The winds do get pretty bad around the lake. Many years ago I worked downtown at Michigan and Wacker and I had to walk over the bridge at the river and it was really bad when there was a storm. I remember decades ago, a really bad snow storm that shut down everything and my husband and I were cross country skiing down the middle of Sheridan Rd.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Deb I want to know what is under the lumps on the front patio, apart from the porch swing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh how i wish i was there right now we have had the worst hottest day ever.... Now we are getting a thunder storm but no rain only a sprinkle.... This time in 2013 we had the floods... Now we need rain so dry.. But how i would love to be in that snow instead of our hot weather we are melting from the heat over here....Deb can you please send us some of that snow i would love it about right now. We have the air con on right now cooling down...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Kate C said:



Deb I want to know what is under the lumps on the front patio, apart from the porch swing.

Click to expand...

In the two pictures of the front patio, except for the porch swing, the rest of the lumps you can see in the pictures is all snow.

In the picture that is actually labeled as "Front Patio", way over on the middle of the right side you can see the top of a sky-pencil holly that is planted in a large pot. There is a glider against the wall, but it would not have been visible in this picture because of the camera angle.

In the fall, I stored all of my plant containers and none of them are on the patio in the winter other than the one holding the holly.
*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Deb - those pictures are awesome!
I am so glad you are safe and warm and don't have to go anywhere any time soon...
I send you my love and prayers*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the Blizzard of 78 Deb....we had a 4 foot above ground pool in our yard and when I looked out my bedroom window all 
I could see was the top rail of the pool....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Reminds me of the Blizzard of 78 Deb....we had a 4 foot above ground pool in our yard and when I looked out my bedroom window all 
I could see was the top rail of the pool....

Click to expand...

:wow: Randy, 4 feet is way more snow than we have here!

The drifts are what made this snow so interesting (to me).

My car is now completely buried up to the bottom of the windows and then all the snow on the hood and roof of the car make it practically impossible to see. :laughing1:*


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

Randy I remember that Blizzard or 78 too. We could walk right up onto our roof the snow was so high...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for the update,Deb! I really like your photos of all the snow!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

KathyP said:


> Randy I remember that Blizzard or 78 too. We could walk right up onto our roof the snow was so high...


Yeah, I think it affected most of the midwest...I was a sophmore in high school and it didn't bother me one bit...


----------



## Sassy (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow! I love all your pics! Glad you can stay snuggled down and not worry about going out


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness! :wow: Those are some tall snowdrifts, even by Colorado standards  

Looks like the wind is keeping thing pretty beat up out there--hubby looks very epic, shovelling snow, braving the mighty storm as intense music plays in the background...  I'm sure his ears were cold even after the hat--but nothing a good slice of rum cake can't fix! :cheers: :laughing: 

I feel more informed than if I had looked it up on The Weather Channel, it's an insider's view  

Hope you're staying warm and dry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It was interesting as I had to keep going out to shovel off Kylie's path in the backyard. 
The wind really whips around on the back patio and kept redistributing the snow back onto the area and then he couldn't get through.

I took a couple more pictures out the front window as the snow was winding down. 
I simply love the way the drifting looks. 







The next morning (Sunday Jan 24 ) was sunny and clear.
Ted spent a good part of the day clearing a path, cleaning the front common sidewalk in front of our townhouse and digging out his car. 
Even though he parks in the carport, when the snowplow went through, it left huge piles of snow behind all the carport spaces. 



In this picture you can now see where the glider is.
You can even see the mailbox on the fence by the sky-pencil holly since Ted took the snow off of it. 



The Washington DC Federal Government is closed today to allow the street departments to try to clear the roads 
before everyone begins heading back to work tomorrow.

Front of the Townhouse


View of the Front Yard




Path to Mailbox


The Washington DC Federal Government is closed today to allow the street departments to try to clear the roads before everyone begins heading back to work tomorrow.

My car is still completely buried. :laughing1:
Ted was going to shovel it out but I told him not to bother.
I really don't have anywhere I need to go in the next couple of weeks.



From the other side. :laughing1:


Looking toward the street
​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow! That's a lot of snow! Thanks for sharing,Deb!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is all so surreal to me and again the cars completely covered! :speechless-smiley-0 I'm glad yesterday the weather conditions improved over there and I hope it continues that way, so that the snow starts to melt faster.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Must be Snowsled Heaven there for Skipooterky


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Car? What car? :laughing: 

Great pictures, Deborah! I hope when it melts it does so quickly and efficiently to prevent the dreadful icy roads that are all too common over here!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is some snow. If I understand correctly you don't really want the sun as when it goes down in the afternoon and it gets colder it will just succeed in making everything really icy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We had quite a bit of melting already today. I can tell because the height of the snow banks is already starting to dwindle.  
It's 11 PM here now and the temperature is hovering just above freezing. :thumbsup:

Kylie is doing his part by trying to eat all the snow in the backyard. :laughing:

Ted dug my car out today so I no longer have the excuse that I can't get out because my car is buried. *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing Deb! Wish I'd come to see you now - I love snow 

Kylie is eating the snow so he can go for his walks!! He's not silly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Madonna,
If you came to see me now, we definitely would not be making all those excursions into DC. :laughing1:
In fact, the Federal Government is closed again today. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Blizzard 2016*

Hi Deb, just in case you did not know already. Your Sweet Heart is quite a looker!!! Especially being a good snow sweeper for you and Kilie. May you have many more wonderful years. Jo Ann:hug::hug::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Jo Ann - that really isn't a very good picture for you to see what he actually looks like. :laughing1: 
I think he was about half-frozen and I know he had snow frozen in his hair, eyelashes and eyebrows at that time. 
Thankfully I finally found his hat for him not too long after taking that picture. :smow:

I've been too lazy to go out tubing. Even doing the little bit of shoveling I engaged him made me more sore than I like to admit. 
Even though Ted shoveled out my car, I refuse to move it for fear one of the neighbors will "steal" that spot. :laughing1: 
My massage therapist is actually coming by to pick me up today to take me in for my session. 
<Hmmmmm, can you say "spoiled"?>

Happily, the snow is melting pretty quickly. 
We had temperatures in the low 40's yesterday and high 30's today with sun. :2thumbs:*


----------

